# So excited



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Very recently forum member mandye asked for advice on having two puppies,i have been in touch with mandy the last few weeks,the puppies are gorgeous and mandy and i have so much in common,mainly our love of dogs though.Anyway mandy made the difficult decision to rehome one of the puppies and on sunday i will be travelling to wales to pick up bow,she is a red f2 american and utterly adorable,miley will be sulking because she wont be the only ginger puff( our nickname for miley lol).I will post lots of pics when i get back xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great. Bow couldn't have a better home!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> That's great. Bow couldn't have a better home!


Thank you so much,thats so sweet.she will be so spoilt,i adore my dogs xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how exciting!! Very jealous, an american red!! Bet she's absolutely stunning. Great name too


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

it was a very difficult decision, i think i asked the world and there wife for an opinion on raising the two girls. But after much soul searching i know this is the right choice as both girls will now reach there full potential.I have been very lucky that all of poppys babies have found amazing homes where they will be loved. I will always miss bow,as i do the others but thankfully all of the pups new parents are on facebook so have been able to keep in touch and watch them grow. However a trip to scotland may well be on the cards! lol look forward to seeing you on the weekend.x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations Mandy, hope Miley is not tooooo miffed with you.


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

she is fab isnt she, you will have to get sarah to post more photos for me! hope she is still behaving. I know was very lucky, bruno was so handsome, poppy was smitten they certainly made amazing babies....just wish i could have kept them both. wouldnt have been able to do it without your mums help and support. thank her for me. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow MandyM how many dogs will you have now....lucky lucky you...enjoy!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats great, congratulations.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I will have 9 although i have 2 boys in guardian homes,i do feel very lucky,its a dream come true for me xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So exciting for you Mandy! I can't wait to see pictures!!

X


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Awena said:


> Can't wait to see photos of yours mandy have a safe trip on sunday. here is her sister Jessie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what lovely pups, love the americans xx
( and the english )..


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> I will have 9 although i have 2 boys in guardian homes,i do feel very lucky,its a dream come true for me xxx


Hi Mandy - I have spoken to a guy who wants to breed Cockapoos from Scotland and he mentioned having a selection of his dogs in "Guardian Homes" - sorry this is new to me - please could you explain what this is and how it works ????

Stephen x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What stunningly beautiful girls, enjoy xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Mandy - I have spoken to a guy who wants to breed Cockapoos from Scotland and he mentioned having a selection of his dogs in "Guardian Homes" - sorry this is new to me - please could you explain what this is and how it works ????
> 
> Stephen x


Hi Stephen I read about this just the other day on a labradoodle breeders website 'Lisa's Miniature Labradoodles' under the pups available section. 
Jane x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Many :congrats: Mandy, on your gorgeous new baby. Tell Miley she'll always be my fav red girl though :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Mandy - I have spoken to a guy who wants to breed Cockapoos from Scotland and he mentioned having a selection of his dogs in "Guardian Homes" - sorry this is new to me - please could you explain what this is and how it works ????
> 
> Stephen x


They live with my friend although my other new boy( who i havent got yet) will stay with me,i just didnt want more than one entire boy in the house as it would cause problems.The ones that live with my friend at the moment are first and foremost her family pets but i have the breeding rights,i pay for their boosters and any vet bills,they pay for food,treats etc. xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I might also add that i dont agree with females being in guardian homes.In america they put females in guardian homes than take them back to mate them and keep them from the end of their pregnancy until pups are weaned then return them to their owners.They do this up to 4 times in the dogs life,i think this is unsettling for the dog and that guardian homes should only be for the males xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news Mandy, look forward to hearing your update at the weekend.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Stephen I read about this just the other day on a labradoodle breeders website 'Lisa's Miniature Labradoodles' under the pups available section.
> Jane x


Oh no, that is dreadful, poor wee bitches - imagine being so near to whelping and being taken away from your home and the people you trust, and who love you, to have your puppies in a stranger's house, just so they can call the pups "home reared". It is scandalous!
When we did the CCGB Inspector training at Wood Green, our trainer was emphatic about the importance of the bitch being in familiar surroundings.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh no, that is dreadful, poor wee bitches - imagine being so near to whelping and being taken away from your home and the people you trust, and who love you, to have your puppies in a stranger's house, just so they can call the pups "home reared". It is scandalous!
> When we did the CCGB Inspector training at Wood Green, our trainer was emphatic about the importance of the bitch being in familiar surroundings.



I know its horrendous,the only acception to this would be what has happened to my friends cockapoo recently,when she had the pups she rejected them and a local breeder offered to take mum and pups to help them bond which she has done but this is a totally different situation,she is there simply for the the sake of saving the pups,there was no other choice unlike those breeders xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> I might also add that i dont agree with females being in guardian homes.In america they put females in guardian homes than take them back to mate them and keep them from the end of their pregnancy until pups are weaned then return them to their owners.They do this up to 4 times in the dogs life,i think this is unsettling for the dog and that guardian homes should only be for the males xxx


.........but why would a "Hobby Breeder" have the need to "own" dogs that "live" with someone else (as their "pet") until called upon ?

Stephen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

are you asking the question about the breeders in america or me with my boys?if its about the american breeders i think its simply pure greed,the more bitches they can have in guardian homes the more litters,its just awful and very common in america.With regards to my boys up near where i live there are hardly any suitable studs and very few are health tested or willing to health test which is why ive bought my own but i will only ever have one boy in the house but with boys its totally different xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww I am glad that the decision was made, and Mandy has MORE cockapoos!  heehee I am so jealous


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

This is exciting but I don't get it am I being thick so mandy bought 2 puppys or did she breed from the mum? xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How exciting - can't wait to see the pictures - can you take one of them all together?!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> This is exciting but I don't get it am I being thick so mandy bought 2 puppys or did she breed from the mum? xx


No, you're not being thick! I was a bit confused too! Ah, maybe I am thick....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> .........but why would a "Hobby Breeder" have the need to "own" dogs that "live" with someone else (as their "pet") until called upon ?
> 
> Stephen x


I'm also wondering, why would someone want to own a dog with these conditions? Bizarre....

And someone should email her the correct spelling for Guardian ; )


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm also wondering, why would someone want to own a dog with these conditions? Bizarre....
> 
> And someone should email her the correct spelling for Guardian ; )


Turi,its not me who puts the girls in a guardian home,its breeders in america im talking about and im so sorry i spelt it wrong although i cant see where i did? x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> This is exciting but I don't get it am I being thick so mandy bought 2 puppys or did she breed from the mum? xx


No i only bought one puppy from mandye,she kept 2 but decided to rehome one as it was in the best interest of the puppies x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I see I got a bit confused there lol great very exciting xxx can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mandym said:


> Turi,its not me who puts the girls in a guardian home,its breeders in america im talking about and im so sorry i spelt it wrong although i cant see where i did? x


You didn't Mandy , I think Turi is referring to the labradoodle website which has Guardian homes for bitches in the UK. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

mandym said:


> Turi,its not me who puts the girls in a guardian home,its breeders in america im talking about and im so sorry i spelt it wrong although i cant see where i did? x


I know Mandy - I was talking about Lisa's Labradoodles and her misspelling on her website! 

Sorry for the mix-up


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> I know Mandy - I was talking about Lisa's Labradoodles and her misspelling on her website!
> 
> Sorry for the mix-up


Haha i read it and thought oh no how embarrassing,everyone must think im a right thicko lol and i didnt want everyone to think it was me who put girls in the homes,my girls are my pride and joy xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Woopsie, sorry Mandy! We all know how much you love your babes! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab news ...pleased I popped on here ... what are you calling your F2 American Beauty MandyM? I am thrilled for you and also MandyE, your baby will be very loved with MandyM and her pack, plus you still have a lovely puppy to enjoy   please post lots of photos xxx


----------



## mandye (Apr 12, 2012)

it was a really hard decision but so glad bow will be going to a fab home. thank you daz for your comments, poppy and bruno certainly made amazing puppies and i dont think i did so bad considering this was my first ever litter! loved looking at the photos of jessie she reminds me so much of her mum, absolutely gorgeous. hope she is being a good girl for you and i look forward to keeping in touch with all poppys babies  xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MandyE well done for your first litter ... I agree your litter is lovely ... you should be very proud indeed ... Is MandyM and Janice both having a MandyE puppy? they will be so happy


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Where have you been jojo? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Clare, still here ha ha ha ... just not so addicted these days lol ... pleased I popped on as MandyM has a new puppy and Sarah too .. all exciting stuff  How is Lottie? Is she enjoying the wet soggy weather .. where is summer!!!


----------



## javorb (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Mandym
You must be so excited to take your new baby home, with so much love to go round Miley will be just fine after a couple of days of nose out of joint mood. Not an easy decision for Mandy to give up one of her girls but she could't be going to a better home and at least she can witness her continued progress. Good luck over the weekend. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Im keeping her name bow because she will be used it plus i like it anyway.Daz,yes i am excited about this little girl,she has absolutely stunning parents so im very lucky indeed and i feel like a kid at xmas lol,4 sleeps to go xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bow is a lovely name  Beautiful Bow ... post some photos please xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww I would love to see pics  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Daz said:


> mandym just to put end to any confusion mandye bought a cockapoo from janice , she bought it back to be mated to bruno f1 cockapoo bred by us hear, we own all the grandparents so pics can be provided if requested janice had a puppy in lieu of stud fee daz


Id love to see pics of grandparents,can you ask janice if she will email me them,thanks xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it got confusing as they were both called mandy lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just as a matter of interest Daz, how many Cockapoos/cockers/poodles do you have?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Simple question ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enjoy your trip to Wales tomorrow MandyM to get Bow ... and MandyE put the kettle on she'll be on her way lol  .. I am sure you will both be emotional but it is so nice you can stay in touch and Bow will be loved so much  

Can't wait to meet girl number 9 to your pack MandyM .. we will want lots of lovely photos please xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well thats me all packed and ready.soooo excited,cant wait to meet my new baby .My little doggy gang is expanding by the minute,its a good job half of them are retired and spayed lol could never cope haha and paisley is still a pup so bow will have a pal to have her mad half hour with.will post lots of piccies when i get back xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I can feel your excitement  enjoy meeting your new baby.

That will be lovely for Paisley and Bow to play .. a really good thing about having a pack, always a friend to play with and you can take one out for a walk or training and the others still have playmates  .. 

We will all be waiting for your return and Bow pics xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Good luck Mandy!

Val


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lots of pics Mandy! I'm getting puppy broody! x


----------

